# Dentist Overcharging



## wudyaquit (29 Apr 2008)

I recently was overcharged for a trip to a dentist and was wondering if anyone knew what my options were?
I was told my filling would cost 120 Euro, and when I went to pay I was told PRSI would cover 30 of that. I later found out the dentist had received over 50 Euro from PRSI for the filling, so in effect he had earned his 120 euro and then decided to steal another 20 of my PRSI receipt.
When I rang to complain, I was given muliple excuses, all of which I proved to be lies, but the dentist is still refusing to pay me what he owes. 

The secretary told me they could charge what they liked, but I would have thought, after a price has been agreed post-procedure, they don't have the scope to charge me an additional amount without letting me know they're doing so.
My annoyance is less to do with the money, and more the extraordinary greed and lack of integrity of the dentist.
Has anyone any ideas on recourse available...?


----------



## lbrady (6 May 2009)

I got a price of 90 euros for two fillings with prsi so she did rob you I would go to the consumers rights good luck.


----------



## tootsie (6 May 2009)

I had 2 fillings last year. I fully expected it to be €100 or more. I never even asked tbh. I was charged €30 in total. No idea why there is such a difference in cost. The dentist is in Castlebar Co mayo.

So, you paid €90? and he recovered €50 from your PRSI. You were happy to pay the ninty when you handed over the cash. If he did indeed take more money from the PRSI than he should have, maybe there's some way to bring it to their attention (the tax office). BUT as it stands the money is not owen to you as he took it from the PRSI. IF however he was due to take €50 from the PRSI and lied about how much he actually took then there must be someone you can report him to. Do you have reciepts outlining how much you paid, the total cost and the PRSI contrabution?

It's an odd one.


----------



## Plek Trum (6 May 2009)

I'm presuming you had a check up prior to the filling?  That would surely be the logical balance covered under the PRSI scheme.   What do you mean about excuses that turned out to be lies?  The dentist doesnt 'owe' *you* anything and didnt charge you anything additional other than the ninety euro stated... AFAIK!  Filling vary wdiely in price depending on the type of material, the tooth and the number of surfaces required.  Buy a good toothbrush, use it religiously and mind your teeth, you shouldnt have many worries after that.


----------



## Mauri (6 May 2009)

Slightly different but dental related never the less. Daughter-in-law went for check up to her dentist in Dublin and was told she needed work on her wisdom teeth which would cost €900 approx. 

She decided to go to a recommended dentist in Newry, there she was told she didn't need any work done. Something fishy me thinks.


----------



## markowitzman (8 May 2009)

agreed plektrum figures seems to add up.
so many variables..material, location on tooth, pin etc etc.
the responsibility lies with the patient to verify prsi eligibility and there is NO responsibility on the practice to either verify eligibility or provide refunds where eligibility has been verified subsequently.
Moral of story is get approved PRIOR to treatment.


----------



## wudyaquit (11 May 2009)

Thanks for the comments.
I do think the dentist owes me the difference - the work cost 120 euro to get done. They'd told me I was only entitled to 30 Euro back and pocketed the rest - if they'd priced it at 140, my 90 would have been fair enough, but that wasn't what was quoted. I really can't agree that that money should go into the dentist's pockets - that certainly isn't the aim of the PRSI.
The PRSI agreed with me too, but the issue was dropped when the surgery wrote to the PRSI saying the dentist in question had left their practice.


----------



## JoeB (11 May 2009)

It could be described as a windfall gain for the dentist.. which may not be allowable.

IE.. if the dentist mistakenly overcharges all his customers for a long period, because he mistakenly believes that the PRSI will contribute less than they actually do.. then when he comes to claim the PRSI he gets far more than he anticipated.. this is a windfall gain which if it could be demonstrated to the PRSI people that he had charged customers more than he needed to, and now he is benefitting it may be clawed back.


For example.. if a business routinely overcharges VAT by mistake, they are not allowed to reclaim this overpaid VAT as it is described as a windfall.. they would be entitled to claim back the overpaid VAT if they can pass it back to the customers... not if they intend to keep it for themselves. 

(IE incorrectly charging 21.5% for a time.. and then trying to change this to 13.5% and claiming back a massive amount = not allowed)

I believe this is similar to what the dentist has done.. except I also believe the dentist is dishonest, this is just my opinion.


----------

